

Bing Developer Assistant for Visual Studio - taspeotis
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2014/12/16/bing-developer-assistant-for-visual-studio.aspx

======
atwebb
You can now resize the intellisense window, allowing you to view more
information in the intellisense window.

Thank you...thank you ever so much. It's less of a need and more of an
annoyance.

